# Tour de France - Stage 9 - SPOILER



## Keith Oates (10 Jul 2011)

Today could be the hardest day so far with 7 categorised climbs to overcome and an uphill finish at the end. Could it be another break away win or will one of the favorites take the top step at the finish? The potential overall winners seem to be keeping a good eye on each other and so this will make it even more difficult for Contador to grab back some time before the mountian stages start to bite. I'll be very surprised if TH is in yellow tonight but it's possible Cadel Evans could get to wear it after today and through the rest day tomorrow.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (10 Jul 2011)

IS it just me that thinks Alberto isn't as "prepared" this year. Maybe even the hint of plastics in his blood samples would be enough to persuade CAS that he should be stripped of everything. And after his soft attack yesterday I was disappointed that Schleck didn't throw one right back at him. I reckon Andy needs a dose of HTFU.


----------



## lilolee (10 Jul 2011)

They were just testing each other. There was little point going for it yesterday as they were never going to make up much time. Same for today,

CE for Yellow and PG to win and almost make it impossible for Cav to get the Green. A break away will get to the intermediate first but get caught before the finish.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2011)

Andy Schleck has not impressed in previous races this year, Contador is either acting or looks tired, Evans looks at ease but really we don't know yet and probably won't until stage 12.


----------



## naffets (10 Jul 2011)

todays stage has some tough climbs but too far off the finish for anyone on gc to give it a dig, similiar to yesterday breakaway to succeed again or gilbert to grab glory again???


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2011)

I think Contador is deliberately cycling within his limits. He was sublime in the Giro and is just eyeing up the opposition before he makes his charge.

I think Gilbert will finish the day in yellow, unless Evans plays a blinder, of which he is more than capable of.

But I daresay there will some unpredictable happenings somewhere along the route.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Jul 2011)

Contador has had yet another crash but seems to be unhurt and is back in the peleton after changing his bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2011)

Terrible crash that looks to have finished Vino's hopes of finishing the tour.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2011)

vino off the side of the road and into the trees. Doesn't look too flash. One or two others down as well.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2011)

Van den broek out by the looks of it.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jul 2011)

ITV website reporting Van den Broek was persuaded back onto his bike but then collapsed again






Also saying Millar was getting medical attention


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Jul 2011)

So many crashes in this first week of the race, is this just bad luck or are the raods not suitable to accommodate such a large number of cyclists. Maybe Rudehomme has made an error of judgement when planning these early stages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jul 2011)

Millar's now doing water duty so he must be feeling ok


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Vino is not well - fractured femur, Willems - collarbone, Zabriskie - fractured wrist and Van den Broeck fractured shoulder blade.

Blimey.

Updates via Android TDF app


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2011)

Reports are that Vino has broken his elbow and pelvis. As he was retiring at the end of this season, I suspect that's the last time we'll see him on a bike. Love him or loathe him, he's a gutsy rider and I'd not wish anyone's final ride to end up in injury.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Yeh - telly said pelvis and elbow, but the Tour App said femur ?

Not too keen on him - drug issues.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> Not too keen on him - drug issues.




Nor me, but he did do his time and returned according to UCI regulations.

A sad way to end a 'successful' career.


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jul 2011)

Wow - tour car hits the breakaway group!


----------



## ohnovino (10 Jul 2011)

That driver wants locking up. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2011)

This is getting fekin stupid! Flecha offed by a sodding official car!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Christ !


----------



## exbfb (10 Jul 2011)

accountantpete said:


> Wow - tour car hits the breakaway group!



SMIDSY ?

Never even slowed.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2011)

Jesus, if there was one place I reckoned a cyclist would be safe from cars was on the TdF, what was that muppet thinking!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Set Yatesy on the driver of that car.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

French TV car !


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jul 2011)

Johnny Hoogerland was pinballed into a barbed wire fence!


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2011)

Back up and going, incredible!! I think it was Hoogerland that was hit


----------



## Peter88 (10 Jul 2011)

That was an absolute disgrace


----------



## Willo (10 Jul 2011)

Unbelievable, work all day (all year!) and that happens, a joke.


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jul 2011)

Hoogerland is still up and continuing.

The car hit Flecha and he sent Hoogerland sideways


----------



## johnnyh (10 Jul 2011)

I've never seen anything like that, what a disgrace.


----------



## ohnovino (10 Jul 2011)

Is Hoogerland back on? Last time I saw him he was heading into a field upside-down.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2011)

How's Hoogerland?

I hope that wasn't a barbed-wire fence. Look fukkin' awful.


----------



## ohnovino (10 Jul 2011)

Owww, looks like he's cut his "very lower back" on the fence.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2011)

The poor bugger's back on his bike and being patched up. Nasty looking cuts on his calves.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

accountantpete said:


> Johnny Hoogerland was pinballed into a barbed wire fence!



That's gotta hurt !


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Dayvo said:


> How's Hoogerland?
> 
> I hope that wasn't a barbed-wire fence. Look fukkin' awful.



It was !


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2011)

I think the said he fell into it in the best way


----------



## jim55 (10 Jul 2011)

****in hell ,,look at the blood!!


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2011)

Bloody Hell, that was mad stuff. Could have been fatal if he had landed on his neck.

And I think my commute is dangerous.


----------



## johnnyh (10 Jul 2011)

Back on the bike... Hero!


----------



## ohnovino (10 Jul 2011)

Interesting clip posted on the Guardian's live blog - appears to show Vladimir Karpets push Contador off his bike!

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwviTmZZSlk[/media]


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2011)

Hoogerland is today's winner for me. His legs are probably screaming in pain.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2011)

Re the vid, don't see anything myself. Contador just shoots out, he could have touched a wheel, anything.


----------



## jim55 (10 Jul 2011)

Vladimir Karpets hahahhaha

russian flooring king ,,brother of behar lol


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2011)

What a hellish day, and such a beautiful stage too.

Usualy there's just one Combative Rider of the Day given out, but today they decided to give to Hoogerland and Flecha together.

I reckon Thor will be glad to see the back of that jersey.


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jul 2011)

ohnovino said:


> Interesting clip posted on the Guardian's live blog - appears to show Vladimir Karpets push Contador off his bike!
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwviTmZZSlk[/media]




Whoever it is - they give Contador a hefty push into the crowd.

A bit of payback I expect.


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2011)

It shows someone giving Berto a hefty push? I'm damned if I can see that.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Just had to watch last 30 mins via the web (Kids wanted Matilda on C5) - US site with Paul and Phil - showed all the crashes - my oh my.... the Contador one was suspicious ! Highlights on ITV4 will be interesting. The TV car crash looks worse the more times you see it.... sheesh.


----------



## montage (10 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> It shows someone giving Berto a hefty push? I'm damned if I can see that.



Looks like they are slipping/ regaining balance rather than pushing


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2011)

You're right montage.
Contador explains.......
http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/a...etapa-tour/csrcsrpor/20110710csrcsrdep_9/Aes/
Apparently his brake lever got caught up with Karpets' saddle or seat post. Berto says he landed on his left knee - the one he hurt the other day - and he was in more and more pain as the stage progressed.

Jesus, worra day!


----------



## Baggy (10 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> I reckon Thor will be glad to see the back of that jersey.


Sorry to see him lose it, but it had to go sometime and am glad it's gone to Voeckler - he looked so chuffed!

Mad rate of attrition today though, hope things calm down a bit for a few days.


----------



## zacklaws (10 Jul 2011)

If these getting knocked off by the entourage continue, they will have to bring in a new jersey, awarded to who gets the most "SMIDSY" points, based on this years, we have three riders now on equal points. Just hope today's riders can continue as it was disgusting what happened. 

Barbed wire fences are one of my biggest fears when out riding, especially fast downhill, when I see that top strand and visualise ploughing into it. Usually I look at the grass verges as an escape exit in an emergency, but I keep my eye out for that barbed wire to confirm it is not an option.

In fact, just to update my posting, just recalled the first day, when that spectator took down about three quarters of the field in one stroke, that would put a lot of riders on 1 point for the Smidsy jersey, and if the two riders involved in todays calamity was involved, plus the rider with the motorcycle, then we would have three riders sharing 3 points.

Lets just hope there is no more of this happening, fingers crossed as well we do not get the loose dog again. as in past two years.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2011)

Zacklaws - that's the last thing you think about descending. It's the over the side, not to be seen again that is the worry !!


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2011)

I worry about long descents here with those rectangular concrete bollards on the corners. Make me hands sweat they do.


----------



## asterix (10 Jul 2011)

When I watched it at the roadside a couple of years ago the sheer number of motor vehicles mixed up in it all seemed ridiculous. 

(Zacklaws, congratulations, you have run out of hills! May I suggest "Fleet Moss, rears up straight out of Hawes and the savagely steep Park Rash at Kettlewell"? Must admit I haven't done them yet; I meant to, on the 5 Dales 100 mile sportive but I wimped out what with the head wind and only did the 80 mile. Next year!)


----------



## asterix (10 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> I worry about long descents here with those rectangular concrete bollards on the corners. Make me hands sweat they do.




Fabio Casartelli hit one of those I believe. They are still there; it's a grim spot.


----------



## zacklaws (10 Jul 2011)

asterix said:


> (Zacklaws, congratulations, you have run out of hills! May I suggest "Fleet Moss, rears up straight out of Hawes



Did that one last week of June, along with three other hills on Colinj's ride. Its quite unique actually, its got a built in shower, that starts at the bottom and finishes when you get to the top. Those who rode it that day will know what I mean.


----------



## resal (10 Jul 2011)

Yes a hellish day. It is a great testament to the skill of all involved that not more get injured each year. 

Bit of a puzzler that one with Contador. Comments at face value - one take. 
Why would Karpets or whoever it was give him a shove ? Not because Bertie had offered to swap library books. So would Bertie spill the beans in one direction knowing that it would instantly promote a statement that could damage him further in response ? If it was not an entanglement there had to be much more going on before this little episode. We await the fan's roadside video.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jul 2011)

Stirling work by the breakaway today.


----------



## aberal (10 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> It shows someone giving Berto a hefty push? I'm damned if I can see that.



It does look like a push to me. I had to watch it a couple of times but you can see the guy with the red stripe on his jersey move across - and then his body language does imply a push.


----------



## lilolee (10 Jul 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Stirling work by the breakaway today.



They were allowed a bit more time after the peleton slowed up. 

Having said that I'd never begrudge any breakaway a win, and you gotta love Tommie.


----------



## crisscross (10 Jul 2011)

I asked on another thread about the point of a breakaway.

Today showed me the answer.

I can't believe how heroic these ridiers are to continue after potentially life threatening crashes.

The emotions at the end must have been overflowing.

Chapeau to the riders who managed to get back on and complete.


----------



## aberal (10 Jul 2011)

lilolee said:


> Having said that I'd never begrudge any breakaway a win, and you gotta love Tommie.



I don't think I ever saw anyone more delighted, and I've been watching the TDF since it started up on Channel 4 all those years ago. It's great to see.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2011)

If you are squeamish don't click on this link


----------



## aberal (10 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> If you are squeamish don't click on this link



Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch.....


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> If you are squeamish don't click on this link




I know what you mean, that tan line is shocking!

Seriously though they were suggesting on the TV that he could sue the driver. Is that realistic in a race situation?


----------



## endoman (10 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> If you are squeamish don't click on this link



oooh, that might sting a bit tomorrow, quite an unbelievable incident.


----------



## beastie (10 Jul 2011)

Beebo said:


> I know what you mean, that tan line is shocking!
> 
> Seriously though they were suggesting on the TV that he could sue the driver. Is that realistic in a race situation?


----------



## beastie (10 Jul 2011)

Beebo said:


> I know what you mean, that tan line is shocking!
> 
> Seriously though they were suggesting on the TV that he could sue the driver. Is that realistic in a race situation?


I think it is. The driver made a shocking manoeuvre which would have been classed as dangerous driving. If I was either Homeland or Flecha I would be after blood.


----------



## Intelligenthamster (10 Jul 2011)

Mercy!

Those wire lacerations will really hurt tomorrow... I've been watching the TdF 18 years and I've seen spectators take riders out before, including THE gendarme who tried to snap a photo of the bunch sprint, but have never seen anything like that before.

As for Vinokourov, as has already been said I don't wish ill on any rider, but was put off him by his doping issues.

Hope Bradley's op goes well and he recovers swiftly.

And big respect to Thor Hushovd for keeping the maillot jaune so long!


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Jul 2011)

What a disaster of a day with some serious injuries, Vinokorov seems to be the one who's done the most damage and although he's also not my favorite rider I hope he fully recovers.

According to what I've seen and heard Contador was not pushed but caught his brake lever in the seat of Karpets, I hope that's true because if it was a push the implications would be terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (11 Jul 2011)

Description of the crash from Fovonov
Can't be said often enough how tough these guys are

Teammate Dimitry Fofonov explained that the Astana riders were forced to take a wide line into the slippery corner when one of the Omega Pharma-Lotto riders crashed, "and started to take us with him, and we found ourselves faced with a concrete column."

"We braked to avoid it and were forced to drop into the ravine," Fofonov continued. "Alexandre really hasn't been lucky, he was ahead of me and he was stopped in his fall by a tree. I've crashed down and I got up immediately, I felt I had nothing serious. I told Alexandre, 'Come on, we go!' He answered, 'Wait, not now, I think I have something broken!' So I came up to him and I wanted to lift him, but he was afraid that we make a bad move that could make him worse. I then saw the ambulance arrive at the top, next to the road and called for help."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2011)

Some shocking stuff yesterday, I can hardly believe that actually happened with the TV car, appalling. At least some bumps, bruises and cuts get a bit of a chance to rest today. Sad end to Vino's racing days too, what ever you thought about him.


----------



## e-rider (11 Jul 2011)

they should throw the book at the driver of the TV car - it was a fair statement that the rider claimed he was lucky to be alive - with the barbed wire it was probably 50:50 live or die! Put one of those cuts on his neck and he'd be dead now. A fence post hit to the head would have also killed him at that speed. 

For the last 20 years I've expected such a crash to happen involving a motorbike or car - it always looked like an accident waiting to happen as they accelerate at speed past the riders often giving them very little space.


----------



## ohnovino (11 Jul 2011)

One of the press pack tweeted yesterday that the rest of the entourage hate that French TV car. Apparently they have a reputation for being overly-aggressive and barging their way through the pack, and were an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## subaqua (11 Jul 2011)

ITV cycling tweeted that the car and driver have been ejected from the tour.

was horrified to see a " must get past mentality" of the media


----------



## raindog (11 Jul 2011)

Official apology from France Television just been on the news.
A normal police inquiry will be opened on the incident - let's hope they throw the book at him.
Discussions taking place today to reduce the number of cars allowed to move around the peloton, though whether that will be put into place immediately, or if it will be for future races, wasn't made clear.


----------

